# New hip but now...



## sharkbite (Dec 31, 2018)

Hello,

Seeking some general input, advice, experiences.

I'm a 52yo male and I had my right hip joint replaced about 16 months ago Aug 2017, new ball & socket installed via the anterior (front side) approach.

Had a moderate recovery, went through PT, now using active stretching yoga and have complete range of motion back.

My constant issue is the tendons surrounding the joint don't seem to want to fully heal and cause me pain.

At the sixth month check up I complained so much that I was provided a cortisone shot.  The procedure was done using a hand held ultrasound where the comment was made that there was obvious inflammation of the iliopsoas.

So what are my options for recovery, healing of the tendon(s) and hip flexors.  Desperately seeking pain relief.

Am I doing more harm to myself with the stretching yoga ?

I have much confusion on how to proceed for the kinds of recovery methods.

I have used many types of supp's to help alleviate the inflammation / soreness and aide recovery from fish oil, krill oil, alfalfa, boswellia extract, vit. E and several "joint" remedies.  I've experimented with peptides; BPC-157, Hex, IPA, CJC-1295, TB-500.  I don't use advill or nsaids on a regular basis cause I fear the effects on my liver and stomach.

Looking forward to any comments

Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 31, 2018)

I would be surprised if doing yoga was aggravating it. But you should get back into PT for this asap.


----------



## daddyboul (Dec 31, 2018)

Most orthopedics would recommend trying to fix this through pt as POB said, it isn't that advisable to cut you back open and try to fix whatever is rubbing up against your tendons(I'm assuming it's getting caught up on something, I have the same problem with my IT band where it rubs up against my knee hardware/, of course, these are two completely different problems). If PT cant remedy the problem(there is a huge difference between PTs, make sure the one you go to is good at what they do, a bad PT will just make your problem worse) than I would suggest going to another orthopedic and get a second opinion on what should be done. If the pain is unbearable and takes away from your daily life, that is the one time an orthopedic will consider going in there and trying to fix it. Best of luck


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 1, 2019)

Wait..is that a hip replacement?


----------



## sharkbite (Jan 2, 2019)

Yes, it is the hip.  With the mechanical parts installed (ball & socket) there is no longer any bone to bone contact so no more issues in that respect.  The hip pain is no more, however, there is now a pain management issue for the connective tissue, tendons.  Lifting the leg is the worse situation so climbing stairs is just barely possible.  The condition was not this severe so I must have reinjured myself which is the premise of my post, what can I try to improve the recovery of the stained and inflamed tendons/tissue ?

cheers


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 2, 2019)

sharkbite said:


> Yes, it is the hip.  With the mechanical parts installed (ball & socket) there is no longer any bone to bone contact so no more issues in that respect.  The hip pain is no more, however, there is now a pain management issue for the connective tissue, tendons.  Lifting the leg is the worse situation so climbing stairs is just barely possible.  The condition was not this severe so I must have reinjured myself which is the premise of my post, what can I try to improve the recovery of the stained and inflamed tendons/tissue ?
> 
> cheers



Again, you need a physical therapist. 

A good PT will do an assessment of your stance, gait etc... They will work to uncover what the cause of the tendinitis and and then help you get relief from it.


----------



## jennerrator (Jan 2, 2019)

sharkbite said:


> Yes, it is the hip.  With the mechanical parts installed (ball & socket) there is no longer any bone to bone contact so no more issues in that respect.  The hip pain is no more, however, there is now a pain management issue for the connective tissue, tendons.  Lifting the leg is the worse situation so climbing stairs is just barely possible.  The condition was not this severe so I must have reinjured myself which is the premise of my post, what can I try to improve the recovery of the stained and inflamed tendons/tissue ?
> 
> cheers



ok, was just checking as I have a good friend that’s had both hips replaced and both were heaven...day after surgery was ...everything gone and has had not one issue since.

Sorry yours is causing you issues...I hope you get some release of what you’re dealing with...I’d say PT for sure and stretching could be a good thing!


----------



## sharkbite (Jan 7, 2019)

Quick update: Had a visit with the hip surgeon and now I'm being informed there is a high likelihood that I have a hernia which is the root cause of my discomfort.  I'm scheduled to meet the PCP to obtain a referral


----------

